# ملخص pmbok على ورقة واحدة رائع



## helpthem (9 أغسطس 2011)

ملخص PMBOK على ورقة واحدة من نوع PDF رائع لتحظير شهادة PMP
إلى الإخوة الأفاظل مجانا لاتدفع فلس خالص لوجه الله شاكرا الشخص الذي وضعه في موقع ما
الرجاء الدعاء لي و لوالدي 
إنقر الأسهم الصغيرة وسترى رائع
اتمنى لكم النجاح

http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/EEXgpvAs/_online.html?&rnd=42


----------



## ahmad yahia (9 أغسطس 2011)

رائع ... جزاكم الله كل خير.


----------



## boushy (10 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور الاخ helpthem 
all the best 
it is not fishing 
hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhha


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (10 أغسطس 2011)

ملف اكثر من مفيد
و اكثر من هام

في صفحة واحدة
يحوي كل منهجية ادارة المشاريع pmi

بكل صدق الف شكر لك اخي الكريم " ساعدهم "


----------



## فتحي عبدالغنى (10 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلا


----------



## helpthem (10 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم
الحمدلله أنه أعجبكم فقد إستفدت كثيرا بمايقدمونه الإخوة في المنتدى
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## قلب الأحبة (11 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله كل خير على هذه الملفات الرائعة

اسم على مسمى : )

helpthem

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

وأعانك على حياتك في الخارج ...

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
​


----------



## eng_mayada (11 أغسطس 2011)

*ألف شكررر*

بارك الله فيك و جله في ميدان حسناتك


----------



## ايمن حسين (12 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## صفوان اصف (2 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الملف غير موجود


----------



## lostlove515 (2 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## العبقرية (2 يناير 2012)

فعلا اخى الكريم الملف غير موجود ارجو رفعه مرة اخرى 
وجزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## ايمن حسين (2 يناير 2012)

الرجاء التكرم باعادة رفع الملف وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حسن هادي المالكي (5 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور اخي العزيز على هذا الملف الرائع


----------



## helpthem (7 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
now الملف موجود


----------



## رحال حول العالم (13 أكتوبر 2012)

ممكن اعادة رفع الملف


----------



## madny (13 أكتوبر 2012)

نرجو اعادة رفع الملف جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## صهيب علي (3 نوفمبر 2012)

الملف غير موجود
ممكن اعادة تحميله
اتمنى لكم التوفيق


----------



## nofal (3 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## mano9 (4 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## aly_zz (4 نوفمبر 2012)

نرجو منك اعادة رفع الملف 
بارك الله فيك و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك 
سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم​


----------



## فائز ابوزيد (27 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------

